# Endoscopic pancreatic necrosectomy



## TAMCAMP (Oct 5, 2015)

Our doctor is doing the endoscopic pancreatic necrosectomy and I cannot find the endoscopic procedure code. The only code I found is the 48105 but that is a surgical code..can anyone help me please??


----------



## TAMCAMP (Oct 6, 2015)

If anyone knows anything please let me know...


----------



## orazzals (Feb 3, 2016)

*endoscopic pancreatic necrosectomy*



TAMCAMP said:


> Our doctor is doing the endoscopic pancreatic necrosectomy and I cannot find the endoscopic procedure code. The only code I found is the 48105 but that is a surgical code..can anyone help me please??



I was looking onto this myself. Another site said to use 48999 - Unlisted procedure, pancreas

I am still researching to see if there is a better code


----------

